# Short throw or not?



## mknope (Jun 1, 2015)

I basically have this question in another thread but I wanted to throw it in here as well.

I have a lay out that is either going to put the projector directly above the couch where people will be viewing from which is about 10'5" from the screen or the projector (short throw) that can go in the middle of the room.

Which is the preferred method? Would the fan running directly above the viewers be annoying or would a projector in the middle of the room be kind of in the way and too noticeable?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My projector is about a foot or two behind my head and I rarely hear it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Same here, mine is just behind my head and I dont hear it either when the movie is going. I am running mine in High altitude mode as well so the fan runs more.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine is 10'6" back and just behind my head..Not a problem..


----------

